
Show HN: Random Guitar Riff Generator - codazoda
https://riff.joeldare.com/
======
codazoda
Hi everyone. I created this as an app some time ago but I decided to pull all
the tracking, user login, and other junk out and release it on the web. It
could use some love but 30-minutes was about all I could give it tonight. Hope
some of you find it useful.

